
Death zone - mromanuk
https://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_zone
======
CarolineW
Particularly apposite just now:

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-
asia-36355920](http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-36355920)

[http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/22/asia/everest-climbing-
deat...](http://edition.cnn.com/2016/05/22/asia/everest-climbing-deaths/)

